# Looking for hope...



## ISABELLA STAR (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi girls..

Im just wondering if there is anyone out there who had a successful pregnancy following tubal removal caused by infection.  I am 35, DH 35 also, we have been through 3 failed attempts at ivf.  The previous round was agonizing, getting a BFN felt like someone had died.   Cried for nearly 3 days, its so emotionally painful.  DH and I were so sure this time . We are now waiting for a review date from the Origin, which is where I had my last Ivf cycle.  Professor McClure is our RE,  he is also the reason I am with the Origin.  Initially I contacted professor McClure through email because I was thinking I needed a surrogate.  Anyways Professor McClure did a laparoscopy and found I had toxic liquid in my badly scarred fallopian tubes and this could have been the reason for our embryos not attaching.  So I got them removed for greater chance of embryo attachment.  We were delighted, finally a doc who gives me so much hope and that with the tubes gone I would get pregnant. (hopefully).... Was I so wrong... sadly, my two embryos didn't stick.  So now I am assuming there are other problems wrong, maybe my uterus? this may be due having an infection years and years ago and not even knowing I had.  any views are welcomed.. cheers


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Isabella
Sorry to hear about your BFN.    I know what you mean, each time you meet another consultant you get your hopes up that they know that bit more than the last and will get you the results that you want.  We have felt like this several times and like yourselves have yet to get pregnant.  I would say to you you have probably been just unlucky.  There are multiple posts throughout this site where people have tried and tried and an awful lot of them have got there eventually....this is what gives me hope. I have just turned 36 and am about to embark on cycle no.3 in the new year. I have decided to keep going on with treatment until I hopefully get a result.  I would say this past year has been very tough on us but as a couple we have definately grown a lot stronger as a result of all the treatments. I pray that you find strenght to cope with the knocks that the IVF/ICSI rollercoaster throws at you, and that you feel better in the days ahead. Take care 

Isabella have a look in the diagnosis section under Tubal factors-I think you might find this helpful. It made me smile....


----------



## ISABELLA STAR (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Yellowhope,

Thank's for your reply and good wishes.  Im feeling really good today, have been researching Dr Toth's book, has anyone heard of her?, she sounds like she would be a great consultant to have.  She speaks about being very thorough with her patients.  Anyhow, Toth suggests that if an infection was never got treated,  it may have pathogen's (antibodies), lying around somewhere and that this may have caused my little embies to not attach.  Apparently, a course of treatment called 'antibiotic therapy' can sort this issue, if its the cause, oh I really hope its something that can be sorted.  Girls, can I ask you, why do consultants not do these tests initially? 

I would really love to hear some success stories similar to mine..  That would really give me hope, there are not much of them to be found, Im afraid..


----------

